# Paph Mount Low 'Regina' AM/CCM/AOS



## tnyr5 (Dec 22, 2016)

NS 19cm
PW 1.4cm
DW 4.0 cm


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow tony, great achievement!!! Take it to judging!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2016)

Congrats! I will be buy to pick it up this weekend!


----------



## Secundino (Dec 22, 2016)

Great!


----------



## emydura (Dec 22, 2016)

Congratulations. Great display. Love the pastel colour in particular.

I don't understand how you can get a cultural award with only 3 spikes though.


----------



## cattmad (Dec 22, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Justin (Dec 22, 2016)

Omg please divide it and send me a piece.


----------



## AdamD (Dec 22, 2016)

Awesome. Great achievement indeed


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2016)

Not what I expected to see at all and I'm very impressed.
I love the light, subtle coloring.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


emydura said:


> Congratulations. Great display. Love the pastel colour in particular.
> 
> I don't understand how you can get a cultural award with only 3 spikes though.


 My personal opinion is that this was not ready for a cultural award. I would have preferred to grow it for 2 more years and exhibit it with 15 spikes instead of 3. 



NYEric said:


> Congrats! I will be buy to pick it up this weekend!





Justin said:


> Omg please divide it and send me a piece.



I probably won't be dividing it for a few years yet. There's already a wait list for divisions *oy*
I'm most impressed with how HUGE the flowers are now that it's a full adult. The spread has grown by 2.5cm since last time.


----------



## emydura (Dec 23, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> My personal opinion is that this was not ready for a cultural award. I would have preferred to grow it for 2 more years and exhibit it with 15 spikes instead of 3.
> 
> .



There is no doubt you were going to get a cultural award with this plant and sooner rather than later. You are growing it to perfection and it is obviously a good clumper. The judges were just a bit premature.  I think you need 7 or 8 spikes before you can start considering cultural awards, especially for a cross such as this. Otherwise you will be handing out cultural awards like confetti.

I look forward to seeing it with 15 spikes. Now that will be a show and truly award worthy.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 23, 2016)

very very nice!
Love the pale colours.
Agree that the cultural award is premature but maybe this is because you do not see many of these pale multiflorals around,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2016)

I also love the pastel shade. What are the parents?
I assume it wasn't staked like that for the award?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2016)

emydura said:


> There is no doubt you were going to get a cultural award with this plant and sooner rather than later. You are growing it to perfection and it is obviously a good clumper. The judges were just a bit premature.  I think you need 7 or 8 spikes before you can start considering cultural awards, especially for a cross such as this. Otherwise you will be handing out cultural awards like confetti.
> 
> I look forward to seeing it with 15 spikes. Now that will be a show and truly award worthy.




I think part of it is that the plant is truly enormous with very clean foliage. It's 100cm in every direction and the spikes are 80cm tall.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> I also love the pastel shade. What are the parents?
> I assume it wasn't staked like that for the award?



I had no choice about the stakes, though I replaced the clips with clear tape. 

Parents are Mount Toro 'Semi Album' × lowii album 'Albino Beauty' CHM/AOS


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2016)

tape would have looked better.

From Sam??


----------



## troy (Dec 23, 2016)

Please update when it's fully open


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh, my , that is so nice!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> tape would have looked better.
> 
> From Sam??



Yep, Orchid Inn breeding.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2016)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 26, 2016)

Gorgeous, wow.


----------



## PaphLover (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh my, that's beautiful!


----------



## troy (Feb 24, 2017)

Has it fully opened blooming yet?


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 25, 2017)

Lemonade! Sweet flowers!


----------



## Don I (Feb 25, 2017)

Very Good.
Don


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Feb 27, 2017)

Love to see it when all flowers are fully opened


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ummm....it bloomed 2 months ago...


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

You never posted pictures of it in full bloom


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 2, 2017)

The spikes were too tall and it became a pain in the ass, so I chopped them off. :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

You must grow under lights...


----------

